# Elara resort Las Vegas



## STEVIE (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I know there is a thread already on this resort, but I have a few questions and I can't navigate through the existing thread very well to see if my questions are answered. We have a reservation for a two bedroom, for August, 2013. We traded through II. We are a family of 4, with 2 teenage sons. I have read the pool is usually crowded with young adults, so I hope we are not uncomfortable being there as a family. Does anyone know the price to rent a cabana by the pool? Also looking for any information about transfers from the airport to resort. I have already contacted the resort but have not received any answers to these questions. Also, should I book excursions prior to the trip or wait until we get there. Obvious, this is our first trip to Vegas. 
Thank you, Sue


----------



## Karen G (Jun 1, 2012)

susgar said:


> Does anyone know the price to rent a cabana by the pool?


  See  this website for info.



susgar said:


> Also looking for any information about transfers from the airport to resort.


Just follow the signs at the airport for ground transportation and go to the taxi stand. It's a very short ride from the airport.

You can probably book your excursions when you get here. What specifically did you have in mind?


----------



## TomR (Jun 1, 2012)

We just returned from Elara.  The two of us took a cab from the airport. It cost less than $15 so we gave him a $20 and everyone was happy.  We had a 1 bedroom and it was great.  The location was great also as it is connected to the Miracle Mile at Planet Hollywood.  We never made it to the pool but when we walked by it was usually packed with a very young crowd.  I don't know if we would have been uncomfortable at the pool but we sure would have stood out age wise. Let me just say it was not your typical timeshare crowd at the pool.    Never saw or heard of any problems there, however.  

We also didn't have any noise at night either in the unit. We expected to pay for WiFi but at checkout we were told it was free to "owners", which I assume meant exchangers as well since we don't own there.  I think you will enjoy your vacation at Elara.  We did.


----------



## SunSand (Jun 1, 2012)

I was at a conference in April and I stayed at the Elara in a 1 Bdrm.   It's a  beautiful hotel (timeshare), you and your kids should love it.  The pool area is very nice and big, but I was there during the week and not on a weekend.  Fact is, Vegas is a party every weekend, so who knows?  Squeezing 500 people in a 200 person pool, is not my idea of fun.  So, I would count on the weekends being packed.  Like with all (Vegas) timeshares, if you can make it past the weekend, the rest of the week is pretty calm and relaxing.    They have a lot of lounge chairs around the pool in sunshine and shade.  I don't know the charges for a cabana, but they do have a lot of them to rent.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jun 1, 2012)

*I'm not a cabana boy*



SunSand said:


> I don't know the charges for a cabana, but they do have a lot of them to rent.



I don't know about the Elara, but I just got back from the Cosmopolitan and they wanted $1500/day for a cabana on Saturday.   Good luck.


----------

